# Movies rotated on various channels?



## BobCulp (Dec 21, 2013)

We have different types of movies providers.
(a) Non commercial or premium 
(b) commercial movie channels
(c) cable channels with some movies

Over the years, I noticed that we see the same movies over and over again , then we may not see them for some time and come back.

Now my question. Are movies rotated at above (A-C) ?
Examples:
American Pie (1,11, and 3) are currently not on DISH lately. I checked on google, that they are on Mormax this month. 

Star Wars 4,5,6 is on TNT all the time , but what about the other 3 new Star 
Wars that were recently made.

The Roger Hammerstein musicals are hard to find : Oklahoma, Carousel, South Pacific Etc. Sound of Music is about the only one left to see on NBC or ABC.

I like to see movies from years ago. What happen to Brian's song , Lucas, Love Story, Escape to Witch Mountain, The Other side of the Mountain, One Flew over the Cuckoos Nest, etc.


----------

